# Twenty Five More Local HD Markets Named



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DIRECTV to Deliver Local HD Programming in 67 Markets by Year End*
*Twenty Five More Local HD Markets Named; Approximately 74 Percent of U.S. Television Homes will have Access to Local HD Channels from DIRECTV*

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=914114&highlight=



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Oct 10, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Already leading the satellite TV industry in the delivery of local HD programming, DIRECTV will offer local HD broadcast networks in 67 markets, representing approximately 74 percent of U.S. TV households, by year end when it rolls out 25 more local HD markets in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Local news, sports and popular primetime programming from ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC will be available in HD to customers who subscribe to any TOTAL CHOICE(R) programming package that offers local channels. There is no additional charge for local HD programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, nice. I'm in the Flint, MI DMA (I'm 22 miles or so outside of Flint) and just got the AT9 and HR20. I obviously need to replace my normal TVs with HD.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I am still not on the list!


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone have information on when FSN Pittsburgh might be available on D* in HD?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yay HD LOCALS in NORFOLK, VA finally. thanks 

the off air HD antenna @ my work pixle-lates(sp?) too much. finally hd locals would be nice and would be better in this area cause the local cable company only has CBS, but from what i heard WTKR stoped brodacasting HD after MARCH MADNESS 06. but i'm not 100% on that 

thanks for the info.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Grand Rapids again hopefully this time it means they worked out there differences. Must be they did because I highly doubt they would list them again otherwise.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Listing has been updated:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I am still not on the list!


Macrick, me either! 

I've got to ask this, who is that on your avatar?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SParker said:


> Grand Rapids again hopefully this time it means they worked out there differences. Must be they did because I highly doubt they would list them again otherwise.


Hopefully WWMT has it's act together this time.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

I suspect it was not WWMT (CBS) that was the problem...


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

> Must be they did because I highly doubt they would list them again otherwise.


Welcome, to satelite TV. I'm assumming you just signed up yesterday:eek2:.

When is that satelite going up next year.....

Anyways, just another Grand Rapids hopeful here. I hope they get done. And _if_ they do I hope it's soon.

Now what about FSN-D in HD for us outside of Detroit. I'm assumming this will be next fall because of bandwidth issues?

Also, you guys are assumming a lot. I don't think ONE single local DMA has launched ALL networks in HD so don't be surprised if a few are missing if they get this done. WWMT might not even be there, but my guess is that they will be one of the channels. I would be our luck to get the worse HD provider (by provider I should clarify that I mean WWMT) on the planet. I think I read last weekend they went the whole weekend without turning on the HD. It'd give us something to complain about .


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> Anyone have information on when FSN Pittsburgh might be available on D* in HD?


And if so, will it also be available to anyone outside of the Pittsburgh DMA who has it as their "local" RSN?


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

So let me ask a stupid question...when you locals are in mpeg 4 (hd) but you dont get them all lets say...abc...but you get them on waivers now out of NY ,which I understand they take away when you can get your locals in hd will you still be able to keep your waiver for the others that you dont get??? until they get the rebroadcast rights with that station???thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now, no waivers have been pulled.
So if you have them on waivers, then you will still have them.

But there will be a point that they will be pulled... and as for if you can keep 1 if your local ABC hasn't gotten on board with DirecTV, I don't konw.


----------



## EidolonGG (Jun 10, 2006)

I heard Madison, WI locals would be Oct. Is that still the case? Anyone have a specific date?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

My city (#58) got skipped over again! :scratchin 

DMA Rank/City
35 Greenville, S.C. 
39 Grand Rapids, Mich. 
41 Harrisburg, Pa. 
42 Norfolk, Va.
43 New Orleans
45 Oklahoma City, Okla.
46 Albuquerque, N.M.
47 Greensboro, N.C. 
49 Buffalo, N.Y. 
51 Providence, R.I.
52 Jacksonville, Fla. 
57 Little Rock, Ark. 
61 Tulsa, Okla.
62 Mobile, Ala.
65 Flint, Mich. 
66 Ft. Meyers, Fla. 
69 Green Bay, Wisc. 
70 Toledo, Ohio
73 Des Moines, Iowa 
74 Portland, Me.
77 Springfield, Mo.
78 Spokane, Wa.
85 Madison, Wisc.
112 Reno, Nev.
122 Santa Barbara, Calif.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EidolonGG said:


> I heard Madison, WI locals would be Oct. Is that still the case? Anyone have a specific date?


Madison is in the list... which according to the press release means by the end of the year... I don't know of any specific dates.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in the Tulsa DMA. When I had my HR20 installed a few weeks ago, the installer told me Tulsa HD's would be available soon. We have a large D* call center here, and he said D* was trying to get local HD's in all the call center locations ASAP. I wonder if any of the other cities that are lower than 58 have call centers?


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Yea! i'm also in Tulsa area. Nice to see us on the list. It took them years to get our SD locals!

At the rate they are going, I might have DTV HD locals faster than the OTA tuner is turned on! lol


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> My city (#58) got skipped over again! :scratchin


Mine (#64) did also. Kind of surprising since at least three stations already have agreements in place.


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

EidolonGG said:


> I heard Madison, WI locals would be Oct. Is that still the case? Anyone have a specific date?


Last month it said on D* website that Madison was set for October. Now it just says this fall. Hopefully it will happen soon so I can get rid of Charter HD. I hate the Moxie DVR- the HR20 is much better.

I also believe that FOX out of Madison will be in HD on Directv which of course is not the case with Charter.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm in the Tulsa area too, I also heard they were wanting to get the HD locals in all the call center cities.
I'm just hoping that by the end of the year they don't mean it'll be switched on at 11:59:59 on Dec 31st, I'm wanting to be able to record my shows in HD sooner rather than later!


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

rkester said:


> Yea! i'm also in Tulsa area. Nice to see us on the list. It took them years to get our SD locals!
> 
> At the rate they are going, I might have DTV HD locals faster than the OTA tuner is turned on! lol


Same for OKC. I just got my HR20 last week - and was disappointed to see the OTA option disabled - but heck, this may be even better!


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

wow, there are people from OK here, lol 

we should all form a group and storm DTVs call center in tulsa over on 31st and Sheridan and make them hear us and our cries!


----------



## EidolonGG (Jun 10, 2006)

ruesch37 said:


> Last month it said on D* website that Madison was set for October. Now it just says this fall. Hopefully it will happen soon so I can get rid of Charter HD. I hate the Moxie DVR- the HR20 is much better.
> 
> I also believe that FOX out of Madison will be in HD on Directv which of course is not the case with Charter.


Oh god that Moxie box is horrible - worst UI evar.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just wish they would finish the markets they have already started. Seattle only has two of the four "main" networks (NBC and CBS). I really don't consider that adequate to say that our market is getting HD locals, sorry. I know at least one other city/market has the same problem.

Carl


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Is that common, the incomplete locals in HD? What nets do they favour usually?

Here we have ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX in HD as well as UPN I think. No CW yet. but theres nothing worth watching on CW anyway. I just need ABC/NBC/CBS and Ill be happy for the most part.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Common, no. Does it happen, yes. It depends on contracts and negotiations with the local stations. In my case (Seattle), ABC (KOMO) and Fox (KCPQ) have for whatever reasons not come to terms with DirecTV. I have no idea what the sticking points are for either station.

Carl


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Say, isn't this about 100 HD channels?

:lol:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

So since most of us subscribe to SD locals these will just appear someday out of the blue?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

I think the decision is decided not only by DMA number, but also percentage of satellite penetration in a DMA. 

Mediocre sized cities with low satellite penetration will get HD locals later than markets smaller than them that have a higher number or percentage of sat subscribers.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

SParker said:


> So since most of us subscribe to SD locals these will just appear someday out of the blue?


Yes, they'll appear on your H20 or HR20 when DirecTV starts beaming them, provided you have the AT9 5-LNB dish, of course.


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

So if I have OTA enabled and then the HD locals appear will that cause issues or something?


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

WOW!! I live in Santa Barbara (dma 122) and just got an early Christmas gift (that probably won't come till christmas) As long as I get CBS before the Super Bowl I'll be happy!!

On the downside, guess I'll be saying goodbye to my HD Tivos earlier then expected


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Common, no. Does it happen, yes. It depends on contracts and negotiations with the local stations. In my case (Seattle), ABC (KOMO) and Fox (KCPQ) have for whatever reasons not come to terms with DirecTV. I have no idea what the sticking points are for either station.


No CW either. The lack of these channels + the lack of OTA definitely keeps me from considering the HR20. Hopefully they'll remedy the ABC and FOX contract issues soon, because those are deal-breakers for me. Ideally they'd get CW (no more need for WB/UPN) and PBS too by satellite, although I can live without them short-term - 9-5 (the Seattle HD PBS sub-channel) has some really good stuff on it and I can't get 9-* via my OTA antenna.

If I could get ABC, NBC, CBS + Fox via satellite instead of OTA, I could just repoint my antenna towards the Capitol Hill towers and get PBS, CW (was UPN), and the WB station perfectly.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I just wish they would finish the markets they have already started. Seattle only has two of the four "main" networks (NBC and CBS). I really don't consider that adequate to say that our market is getting HD locals, sorry. I know at least one other city/market has the same problem.
> 
> Carl


Indianapolis too. D* just have ABC and NBC in HD. Thankfully, those are really the only two channels I watch for prime time tv...but football is another story. Thank god for Sunday Ticket Superfan.


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

So....what about those of us that don't even have SD locals? 

***cough*** Bangor, ME ***cough***

Sigh...I can dream I guess...


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> My city (#58) got skipped over again! :scratchin
> 
> DMA Rank/City
> 35 Greenville, S.C.
> ...


Unless you're profile is wrong and you live in Dayton, you're not in the #58 DMA. Last year's #58, Knoxville, is now #60.

CORRECTED DMA LIST
DMA Rank/City
36 Greenville, S.C. 
39 Grand Rapids, Mich. 
41 Harrisburg, Pa. 
42 Norfolk, Va.
45 Albuquerque, N.M.
45 Oklahoma City, Okla.
47 Greensboro, N.C. 
49 Buffalo, N.Y. 
50 Jacksonville, Fla. 
51 Providence, R.I.
54 New Orleans, LA
57 Little Rock, Ark. 
59 Mobile, Ala.
62 Tulsa, Okla.
64 Ft. Myers, Fla. 
66 Flint, Mich. 
69 Green Bay, Wisc. 
71 Toledo, Ohio
73 Des Moines, Iowa 
74 Portland, Me.
76 Springfield, Mo.
77 Spokane, Wa.
85 Madison, Wisc.
110 Reno, Nev.
122 Santa Barbara, Calif.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I just wish they would finish the markets they have already started. Seattle only has two of the four "main" networks (NBC and CBS). I really don't consider that adequate to say that our market is getting HD locals, sorry. I know at least one other city/market has the same problem.
> 
> Carl


Yep, Las Vegas only has ABC and Fox.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

GeorgeLV said:


> Yep, Las Vegas only has ABC and Fox.


Any chance we could trade?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

spaceghostinME said:


> So....what about those of us that don't even have SD locals?
> 
> ***cough*** Bangor, ME ***cough***
> 
> Sigh...I can dream I guess...


Why dream when you can "move" ?


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to say Springfield MO = major joke. I'm not about to get an HR20 to get ONE station I can get just fine OTA in HD. (Well, PBS broadcasts in HD, and I can get that off air too)

But KSPR doesn't offer HD in its OTA Digital feed, nor does KOLR and KSFX. Unless those guys provide an HD feed to D*, I'll stay in Kansas City, thank you very much.

Wait a sec, isn't Springfield the FIRST market that is going to be uplinked that is on the 72 satellite? Who else thinks this that the 72.5 markets are going to make it over sooner than later?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Terry K said:


> I'm going to say Springfield MO = major joke. I'm not about to get an HR20 to get ONE station I can get just fine OTA in HD. (Well, PBS broadcasts in HD, and I can get that off air too)
> 
> But KSPR doesn't offer HD in its OTA Digital feed, nor does KOLR and KSFX. Unless those guys provide an HD feed to D*, I'll stay in Kansas City, thank you very much.


Springfield, MO DMA has one of the highest percentage of satellite subscribers in the country (that gives you an idea how bad their cable system is). That's why they are getting HD LIL before some larger DMAs.

And the Springfield, MO HD situation is about to dramatically improve very shortly.

With KYTV's takeover of KSPR, full power KSPR-HD will be in Springfield *very* soon. And KYTV will likely move K15CZ from 3-2 to 33-2, to remedy NBC-HD's current picture quality problems, due to lack of bandwidth on 3-1.

KOLR & KSFX's full power HD equipment and new antennas are being installed at Fordland as you read this.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

GeorgeLV said:


> Unless you're profile is wrong and you live in Dayton, you're not in the #58 DMA. Last year's #58, Knoxville, is now #60.


Oh no...we are slipping! :ramblinon Do you have a current DMA link? This is the one I was using:

http://www.nielsenmedia.com/DMAs.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Never mind...I found a more current ranking here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=719690


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

By the way, for those that are unaware, Flint, MI's DMA now has FOX in HD as well. WSMH-DT began broadcasting digital and HD in September, so that DMA has ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, and PBS all in HD now. I wonder if D* will uplink NBC 25's second digital channel (25-2) which is an SD (but digital) uplink of the CW. That station is available in SD over D* already though, with channel 14.


----------



## SouthernSky (Jul 15, 2003)

spaceghostinME said:


> So....what about those of us that don't even have SD locals?
> 
> ***cough*** Bangor, ME ***cough***
> 
> Sigh...I can dream I guess...


It could be worse.

***choke***Alexandria, Louisiana *** choke***

Alexandria is 176 in the DMA listing. Bangor is 151. Glad I'm not in Glendive (wherever that is) at 210.

Only three stations broadcasting HD OTA (NBC, ABC, PBS) here and their power is so low we can't get them anyway less than 15 miles from town. No CBS stations for 77 miles. No WB. No UPN. And no waivers being approved except CBS.

No Nextel Cup (until after the Chase got to the last 10 drivers). No Saints. No LSU.

It's also weird seeing New Orleans put on the list when many of their residents are still up here. So much for priorities.

Yep, there are far worse places than being in Bangor.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

arxaw said:


> Why dream when you can "move" ?


Exactly. The Portland, ME spotbeam should cover Bangor. Just find an address in Portland and "move".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

arxaw said:


> I think the decision is decided not only by DMA number, but also percentage of satellite penetration in a DMA.
> 
> Mediocre sized cities with low satellite penetration will get HD locals later than markets smaller than them that have a higher number or percentage of sat subscribers.


D* had decent penetration in this market (Charleston/Huntington #64) until E* got locals up 9 months before D*. So now E* rules this market and we get the D* leftovers. I am surprised at getting passed over because we have very little HD local cable carriage. If D* could have put up all 4 locals, and the already have agreements in place with at least three, they could have pulled in new subs who want HD locals but are not getting them via cable.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

SouthernSky said:


> IGlad I'm not in Glendive (wherever that is) at 210.


Glendive, Montana. One TV station, with a dual affiliation (the last in the US)-CBS is primary and NBC is secondary. Approximately 30,000 Households. The one newscast is aired live at 6 PM and repeated at 10:30 PM. The news director is also the anchor and sole reporter. Historically, Glendive has been the smallest Neilsen DMA for many years.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

Forum,

I am completely baffled. How does DTV determine what cities to cover? I live in Richmond (well 20 mi. away) and for the life of me, how does the STATE CAPITAL of Virginia get left off of the list? No offense to anyone else as I am happy for all yall, but it is frustrating.

Maybe my frustration will ease once I understand the process.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dngrant said:


> Forum,
> 
> I am completely baffled. How does DTV determine what cities to cover? I live in Richmond (well 20 mi. away) and for the life of me, how does the STATE CAPITAL of Virginia get left off of the list? No offense to anyone else as I am happy for all yall, but it is frustrating.
> 
> Maybe my frustration will ease once I understand the process.


This is a post of mine from another forum:

RE: As for why market #XX isn't on the list, it can be a number of things.

My market is #39 and was supposed to be up nearly 2 months ago but got delayed because the local stations wouldn't sign contracts. Now I see we're on the list again so maybe they got their act together.

Your market may not be on the list for several reasons:
1) Not enough contracts signed. Especially if stations are owned by LIN.
2) Not enough satellite pentration in the area. Go for more subs elsewhere first.
3) Not enough spot beams to cover your area. In other words a smaller market near a large market might be able to fit their channels on the larger market's spot or between two nearby spots for larger markets. My market is a good example being sandwiched between Chicago and Detroit (Grand Rapids). But I see Flint, Mi is on the list too. Thus the Flint stations and Grand Rapids may go up on the same spot.

And there are other reasons too I'm sure.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott,

Thanks for the feedback. What do you mean by LIN? I am two hrs from Washington, DC. Is that too close/too far to be involved in that spot beam issue discussed?


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

How can I find out what DMA I am under?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Click the link in Post #44.

For a clickable US DMA map, go HERE. The map is fairly accurate, but doesn't reflect new market rankings for 2006-07, or counties that may have shifted from one DMA to another during '06.


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Arxaw!


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

dngrant said:


> ... What do you mean by LIN?...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LIN_Television


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh yay! Soon maybe they could add Indianapolis. Cause I sure don't consider 2 stations of 5 really.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dngrant said:


> Forum,
> 
> I am completely baffled. How does DTV determine what cities to cover? I live in Richmond (well 20 mi. away) and for the life of me, how does the STATE CAPITAL of Virginia get left off of the list? No offense to anyone else as I am happy for all yall, but it is frustrating.
> 
> Maybe my frustration will ease once I understand the process.


I don't have an "official" answer for you... but in general, there are a variety of factors.

1) Carriage contracts with the affiliates... from what we have seen, at least two affiliates need to be on board before DirecTV will "light-up" the area

2) Technical limitations.... In a lot of the areas, DirecTV is receiving the affiliate signals via OTA, and the sending them up.... In some areas, they may not have the facilities to do it yet...

3) Volume of HD subscriptions already... Bang from the buck theory... right now, where they still have limited bandwith (until next year)... they have to be selective on what areas they choose... So I am sure there are the "numbers" they play into it... number of HD subscribers, number of DirecTV subscribers, statistics on how many HDTV's where sold in the area, ect....

The DMA# play a part in the equation, but only a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

We've only got roughly 10 weeks left in q4 (the last week of dec doesn't count since NO ONE does business 24th-31st of dec). So week can expect 2-3 new cities announce/week, right?.........We'll see.........our dma west michigan was scheduled for last aug, but direct yanked it....SUBJECT TO CHANGE folks....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> We've only got roughly 10 weeks left in q4 (the last week of dec doesn't count since NO ONE does business 24th-31st of dec). So week can expect 2-3 new cities announce/week, right?.........We'll see.........our dma west michigan was scheduled for last aug, but direct yanked it....SUBJECT TO CHANGE folks....


It is always subject to change... especially in this buisness.
But you don't risk announcing something like this, unless you are pretty darn sure you are going to do it.

As if you do a search on news.yahoo.com for DirecTV
The entire first page are articles about THIS press release.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> We've only got roughly 10 weeks left in q4 (the last week of dec doesn't count since NO ONE does business 24th-31st of dec). So week can expect 2-3 new cities announce/week, right?.........We'll see.........our dma west michigan was scheduled for last aug, but direct yanked it....SUBJECT TO CHANGE folks....


West Michigan was yanked because of not enough carriage agreements from our local stations. 2 are LIN and one is just crazy.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

are you saying that LIN station won't be available on D*, or just in a select few markets?

if your saying that D* cannot transmit HD stations owned by LIN than my DMA will suck. LIN owns my local NBC (WAVY 10) & FOX (WVBT 43).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No, just saying that LIN plays hardball and are idiots. Doesn't mean the station will never be on D* or E*, just that's it's a lot more difficult.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

LIN owns the NBC affiliate here in Austin and I have read they are not on D* (my HD install is at the end of the month). I have been disappointed in even their OTA broadcast, it seems like nothing is HD unless the mothership provides it for them.

I know that the ABC affiliate (Hearst-Argyle owned) in OKC pulled their HD signal to Cox Cable so it isn't just D* going through the issues with local stations. The comments in the OKC paper stated that they are nowhere close in negotiation of carriage agreements. My parents or my sister don't have HD in OKC, so it isn't an issue for them yet.


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in New Orleans, which is on this list. How do I figure out which week we will get the service? Alternatively, where can I look every week to learn what cities were added in the past week? Is this located on the DirecTV website somewhere, or is there a thread here or something? Thanks.

-Jeff


----------



## pilotpierce (Oct 12, 2006)

PASSED OVER AGAIN!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

arxaw said:


> Springfield, MO DMA has one of the highest percentage of satellite subscribers in the country (that gives you an idea how bad their cable system is). That's why they are getting HD LIL before some larger DMAs.
> 
> And the Springfield, MO HD situation is about to dramatically improve very shortly.
> 
> ...


If one looks at Springfield, it would not be too hard to uplink KOZK's SD and KWBM's SD feed to the MPEG4 satellite as well and pull those locals off of 72.5 very quickly. I know a number of people who are clammering for one dish and dislike this 2 dish setup that D* has now for Springfield.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff Richardson said:


> I'm in New Orleans, which is on this list. How do I figure out which week we will get the service? Alternatively, where can I look every week to learn what cities were added in the past week? Is this located on the DirecTV website somewhere, or is there a thread here or something? Thanks.
> 
> -Jeff


Just keep looking here.
As the press releases come out, you see links and the copies here.
And as more Affiliates come online will we update the charte we maintain here on the site.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Terry K said:


> If one looks at Springfield, it would not be too hard to uplink KOZK's SD and KWBM's SD feed to the MPEG4 satellite as well and pull those locals off of 72.5 very quickly. I know a number of people who are clammering for one dish and dislike this 2 dish setup that D* has now for Springfield.


True.

A friend of mine (Springfield, MO DMA) is getting ready to order D* w/ HD, but he hated the idea of having 2 dishes for local channels that are too blurry to watch on a big screen HDTV.

He is going to _subscribe_ to the locals, but is not going to get the second dish because his address qualifies for HD-DNS from NYC (he's already checked w/ the HD-DNS dept.). With a sub to locals, he'll get NY HD-DNS (free), until Springfield HD LILs are activated.

Our local cableco (cox in Eureka Springs, AR) does not offer any local HD channels. So, satellite & OTA are the only way to go.


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

rkester said:


> wow, there are people from OK here, lol
> 
> we should all form a group and storm DTVs call center in tulsa over on 31st and Sheridan and make them hear us and our cries!


hah...

i'm interested to see how this shakes out. a few buddies of mine in dallas say the ota looks considerably better than the feed from directv. i'm hoping such is not the case in okc (or anywhere for that matter).


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

Should get new cities soon as Directv 9S was launched today at 101W. It has 54 ku band transponders.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

rhweimer said:


> Should get new cities soon as Directv 9S was launched today at 101W. It has 54 ku band transponders.


It's just a backup for what's already there for SD locals. 9S has nothing to do with HD locals.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Also, HD locals are Ka band.


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

arxaw said:


> Also, HD locals are Ka band.


http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/ka.html. But then list 54 ku transponders. So who knows?


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

"DIRECTV 9S was built by Space Systems/Loral in Palo Alto, California, and will be positioned at 101 degrees West. Weighing approximately 5,530 kg at liftoff, DIRECTV 9S is fitted with 52 high-power Ku-band transponders and 2 Ka-band transponders. It will provide direct TV broadcasts using digital compression technology. DIRECTV 9S will give American TV viewers a greater choice of broadcast services, while prefiguring tomorrow's multibeam satellites for multimedia applications. Design life is about 15 years"

Quote by Arianespace.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

hmmmm.....no new cities added in the first week since announcement. I guess means we will see 4-6 cities added next week so direct can get them all in before end of q4.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm kind of doing the same math and following this as well. I don't know why, probably because I must be addicted to misery and pain.

But I've counted and assumming they don't roll out local channels on a Saturday, Sunday, major holiday and a day preceeding or after a major holiday, i.e. Friday after Thanksgiving, day before Christmas weekend, etc. D* has to roll out local DMA's in HD at a pace of one DMA every two days.:nono: 

But right now I'm all pro D*. If this turns out to be a big line crap like I'm suspecting I'll become very down on D*. I think they make these aggressive promises knowing full well they will not make their deadlines but do it to hook in perspective customers.

Of course, they'll eventually hit their goal but I think are knowingly lying about their time table.


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

DTV lying about something? Nahhh, it can't be! 

Im still waiting for Tulsa here. If the Dec estimates are true, fine. But if they can do it sooner, fine. Just do it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What are the two KA transponders on the new 101 sat for? The AT9 doesnt have the capability of KA from 101 does it?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> What are the two KA transponders on the new 101 sat for? The AT9 doesnt have the capability of KA from 101 does it?


It's for backhaul use.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Two weeks since PR, no new cities added. Now we can expect 5-7 new cities per week, right??!!


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually I would be willing to guess that if they do meet their goal, it will be late, and probably all near at once.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Two weeks since PR, no new cities added. Now we can expect 5-7 new cities per week, right??!!


There are 9.5 weeks left in the year. 25 channels/9.5 weeks = 2.63 markets per week.

Without knowing what is uplinked, it is hard to say, but it looks like the claims are overly optimistic. Couple that with their confounding inability to provide all four channels and you've got an embarrassing situation.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't anticipate any new cities until Mid November, all 25 may be rolled out by the end of 1Q 2007. This is realistic. I don't expect my market (Flint, MI) to be lit up until 1Q '07. D* is being wildly optimistic with "25 by the end of the year".


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

harsh said:


> Couple that with their confounding inability to provide all four channels


FYI that this is usually due to the local stations playing hardball and wanting a ton of money for their free OTA signal. Especially if the station is owned by LIN or Sinclair. DISH has the exact same problem with their HD locals.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that this is usually due to the local stations playing hardball and wanting a ton of money for their free OTA signal. Especially if the station is owned by LIN or Sinclair. DISH has the exact same problem with their HD locals.


D* has a deal worked out with Sinclair. Back during the last Super Bowl which was on ABC, there was controversy in the Greensboro, NC market. Our local ABC station is owned by Sinclair. TWC and Sinclair don't have an agreement worked out for ABC-HD so local TWC customers missed out on the Super Bowl in HD. During this time news papers articles were written and dueling statements on both companies web site appeared. In the newspaper articles written and on Sinclair's web site, Sinclair stated that they have already worked out an agreement with D* and starting this fall, TWC customers could switch to D* to get ABC-HD.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

harsh said:


> There are 9.5 weeks left in the year. 25 channels/9.5 weeks = 2.63 markets per week.
> 
> Without knowing what is uplinked, it is hard to say, but it looks like the claims are overly optimistic. Couple that with their confounding inability to provide all four channels and you've got an embarrassing situation.


Um, do you see alot of work being done by ANY company during the week of thanksgiving or the last two "holiday" weeks of dec? No? Me neither. So again, that's 6 WORK weeks left in the year. If your local HD's are activated the week of thanksgiving or xmas or new years, I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

It appears that Madison, WI, Portland, ME and Reno, NV have gone live with HD locals as of today. Can anyone else confirm these cities, or any others? I will update the lists ASAP.

Oh, and I like toll house cookies...


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

Portland before Providence? Ugggg....looks like at least another month. Original reports had them in September.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Both of those before #42 Norfolk/Newport News, Va......................double ugg ugg .


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

Yah, but Providence is surrounded by Hartford and Boston markets which have hd locals.......very annoying.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

crockett said:


> Also, you guys are assumming a lot. I don't think ONE single local DMA has launched ALL networks in HD so don't be surprised if a few are missing if they get this done.


Indianapolis has Fox, CBS, ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, and MyNet(formerly UPN) in HD many local cable systems carry all of them too...I know Chicago, LA, NY, Dallas and so forth also have an all-HD availibility...

D* only carries ABC and one other one...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

agreer said:


> Indianapolis has Fox, CBS, ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, and MyNet(formerly UPN) in HD many local cable systems carry all of them too...I know Chicago, LA, NY, Dallas and so forth also have an all-HD availibility...
> 
> D* only carries ABC and one other one...


That's because some station owners are in bed with the local cable companies, or the agreements have been in place so long that they preceed the present era of greedy station management that is more interested in milking every revenue stream it can think up than in having its station distributed to as many of its audience as possible.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Only 3 cities added in the last 3 1/2 weeks since announcement...not good.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Only 3 cities added in the last 3 1/2 weeks since announcement...not good.


They're up to needing to add 3.5 markets per week to meet the claim.


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you say, "Ooops, we didn't mean THIS YEAR for these markets"?


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

Carey concluded, "In the coming months, we look forward to launching another 30 markets with standard definition local channels and 12 markets with high definition local channels, bringing our total coverage to approximately 97% and 70%, respectively, of U.S. TV households."

That is a quote from the Q3 results article...sounds like D* is no longer aiming at getting 25 markets up by year end...surprise surprise. From this, we'll be lucky to see 12 markets by year end...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

james2006 said:


> That is a quote from the Q3 results article...sounds like D* is no longer aiming at getting 25 markets up by year end...surprise surprise. From this, we'll be lucky to see 12 markets by year end...


Given that there are only 1.5 coming months in the year, I'd say you were on the right track.

This is an example of what Wall Street calls a "downward revision"; and a substantial one at that.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Patience, people. It's not like they have to do a lot of work to do to turn the channels on. From what I've heard, thre'll be a few more markets turned on this month (and we're barely a week into November right now-we haven't even gotten to Veterans' Day yet) and the bulk of the remaining 22 cities will be lit up in early December.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

Since DirecTV will be announcing 22 more DMA's by the end of this year. Do you think there is any chance they will announce the Grand Rapids DMA this week?

It sure would be nice to have them announce the Grand Rapids DMA AND ABC as one of the locals going HD this week. Then we'd get the UM vs. OSU game in HD! 

Come on DirecTV 22 more markets to go, you better hurry, I'd hate for you to look like a company who consistently breaks their promises.

Why was this thread unpinned? This is huge news! DirecTV's number one push is to get the bulk of the nation in HD locals, correct? This should be pinned for at least another 9 months or until they convert the majority of the nation.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

crockett said:


> It sure would be nice to have them announce the Grand Rapids DMA AND ABC as one of the locals going HD this week. Then we'd get the UM vs. OSU game in HD!


FYI that channel 41 is very easy to pick up with an antenna, even $5 rabbit ears might do it if you're within 30 miles.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

OTA isn't enabled on the HR-20! Also, I pretty sure I'm further than 30 miles away. I'm in Grand Junction. Aren't the towers near Gun Lake?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, towers are in Gun Lake. Does your HDTV have a build in OTA HD tuner? Most do and if your's does you don't need the HR20 to get OTA. I personally use a really old E-86 DirecTV recevier for HD OTA.

I only mention rabbit ears because it's cheap to give it a try and see. I live 35 miles from the towers and can get 8 and 41 with rabbit ears analog (not digital though, too many hills and trees in the way). Return if they don't work. You could even get a smaller indoor "full sized" antenna and give it a test run. Again, take it back if it doesn't work. For me, my house came with an old rusting rooftop antenna. I figured it would never work when I first got HD. Much to my suprise it worked perfect and at no cost to me. 

Doesn't hurt to try different antannas, doesn't cost you a dime if they don't work. Good luck.

EDIT: Grand Junction is about 25 miles from the towers as the crow flies.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

crockett said:


> Since DirecTV will be announcing 22 more DMA's by the end of this year.


It appears that the HD adds has been revised to 12 as of the Q3 conference call.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Which 12?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> Which 12?


He didn't say.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, I saw the mention of 12 instead of 22. So nice of them to not let us know which 10 will NOT be turned on by the end of this year.

I put 22 kind of in sarcasm. I think 12 is being aggressive but I'm still hoping by some miracle that my DMA (GR) will be turned on this week and it includes ABC. I did read a post on AVS indicating a poster was called about the availability of the HR-20 and mentioned he has been told repeatably that the HR-20 would only be available once the local HDs were available.

But of course I know this to be a lie as well since I've had my HR-20 for two months now, from D* and installed by D* and I'm in the same DMA. Not bought at best buy but deliverd and installed by a D* labeled truck. After all the GR DMA has been promised since August...we must not forget that.

False hope or reality...time will tell.

But anyways....so now we're all excited right! 30 local SD DMA's and 12 local HD DMA's by years end! Go DirtecTV. Don't you ever give up, keep setting goals, no matter how many times you don't reach them, just think of that little engine that could story.

Also, why was this thread unpinned? This is HUGE news! I noticed it was unpinned shortly after the announcement was made that implied they were reducing the number from 22 markets by years end to 12 markets by years end. Perhaps it was unpinned because the title of the thread is now misleading and false but certainly it could be repinned with a more accurate title so others can follow D* progress on reaching their goal of 12 HD locals and 30 SD markets by years end.

I'm off for two days on business and can't wait to come back to a new perfectly working firmware and locals in HD, life is good with D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for being un-stuck...

I can't keep everything stuck for ever, so....


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

Is this inside information that D* will not reach it's 25/12/10 HD locals goal by years end or forever for that matter?

And Earl, your that last person I want to drag into to my sarcasm and jaded attitude towards D* false promises, you've been nothing but a positive as far as D* is concerned.

The timing did seem odd and again it would seem appropriate that the thread stayed pinned until years end or they hit their goal, whichever came last.

But no worries and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not a problem... didn't see it that way.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

FYI that Grand Rapids market has been delayed a couple times due to not enough contracts with the local stations. Since 2 of them are owned by LIN (WOOD and WOTV) and the other is just plain stubborn (WWMT) that leaves only 1 of our stations that's probably signed. Expect this to continue to be a problem in our market as well as others.


----------



## szitzma (Mar 30, 2006)

crockett said:


> Yes, I saw the mention of 12 instead of 22. So nice of them to not let us know which 10 will NOT be turned on by the end of this year.


I just noticed that the DirecTV website lists the 10 markets that are supposedly launching this fall:
Buffalo, NY; Greenville-Spartanburg, SC; Asheville, NC; Harrisburg-Lancaster, PA; Jacksonville, FL; Brunswick, GA; New Orleans, LA; Spokane, WA; Tulsa, OK; and Albuquerque-Santa Fe, NM.

I don't recall this info being there last week.

Here's the URL: directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100086


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

szitzma said:


> I just noticed that the DirecTV website lists the 10 markets that are supposedly launching this fall:
> Buffalo, NY; Greenville-Spartanburg, SC; Asheville, NC; Harrisburg-Lancaster, PA; Jacksonville, FL; Brunswick, GA; New Orleans, LA; Spokane, WA; Tulsa, OK; and Albuquerque-Santa Fe, NM.
> 
> I don't recall this info being there last week.
> ...


That info was there, but with different cities listed. I live in the Greensboro, NC market and we have been listed on there for the last 6 months. Now, all of a sudden, we are gone!! What's the deal??


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

Interesting. Tulsa is in that list of 10 but not OKC, which is a larger market. No complaints from me, I'm in Tulsa area.

But it's honestly looking like for my area that the OTA will be enabled about the same time as the DTV locals.

I'd rather have the OTA for the best signal quality and no rain fade. But at this point, I just want one of them to be active so I can record in HD. This watching while live business is killing me.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

rkester said:


> Interesting. Tulsa is in that list of 10 but not OKC, which is a larger market. No complaints from me, I'm in Tulsa area.


I think the reason is Tulsa has a call center & OKC doesn't.


----------



## rkester (Sep 21, 2006)

I won't argue with Tulsa being first, that is for sure.


----------



## mjcash (Nov 16, 2006)

Pup, I am wondering the same thing. Where did Greensboro go? I called D* today and the person I spoke to could not tell me why Greensboro was no longer listed. They could shed no light as the when it will be added. I would like to know at least if it is going to be a day, month, year? Getting frustrated since I have had the HR20 for 2 months and the local HDs seem to be getting further away.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I suspect that a lot of the "dropped" cities are where Directv hasn't been able to make any progress getting the local stations to sign up. I recall seeing somewhere that they won't add anything until they have agreements with at least two stations. I don't know what (if anything) they are offering the stations, but some of them appear to be greedy. It isn't necessarily about money. Some want their digital subchannels carried in addition to the main HD channel (which the bandwidth probably won't allow) and it has been reported that Tribune (which owns many stations) won't allow any to be carried in HD until they all are (which may also run into bandwidth issues).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that Grand Rapids market has been delayed a couple times due to not enough contracts with the local stations. Since 2 of them are owned by LIN (WOOD and WOTV) and the other is just plain stubborn (WWMT) that leaves only 1 of our stations that's probably signed. Expect this to continue to be a problem in our market as well as others.


These greedy sacks of crap need to remove their heads from their hind quarters soon...


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

mjcash said:


> Pup, I am wondering the same thing. Where did Greensboro go? I called D* today and the person I spoke to could not tell me why Greensboro was no longer listed. They could shed no light as the when it will be added. I would like to know at least if it is going to be a day, month, year? Getting frustrated since I have had the HR20 for 2 months and the local HDs seem to be getting further away.


I feel your pain. I got mine as soon as it was available and so did another guy here at work. I was so looking forward to the locals in HD. At least I was able to get 2 of the "distant networks" in HD (Fox and ABC). The guy I work with said that some of the local stations here in Greensboro are being difficult about the whole thing. I think what bobnielson said is exactly right. Some channels want them to carry their subchannels. I guess all we can do is hurry up and wait.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *DIRECTV to Deliver Local HD Programming in 67 Markets by Year End*
> *Twenty Five More Local HD Markets Named; Approximately 74 Percent of U.S. Television Homes will have Access to Local HD Channels from DIRECTV*
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=914114&highlight=


I just wanted to remind everyone what the first post of this thread stated. They sure are churning these babies out fast aren't they? Three cities in 7 weeks? Damn, that means they only need 22 in the next 5 weeks.......


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Damn, that means they only need 22 in the next 5 weeks.......


We haven't forgotten. The people grooming DirecTV for sale have simply reduced the expectations steadily as new cities aren't launched. At this point, they've reduced the expectations to two markets per week. They won't get another chance to mislead investors until February.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

twaller said:


> I don't anticipate any new cities until Mid November, all 25 may be rolled out by the end of 1Q 2007. This is realistic. I don't expect my market (Flint, MI) to be lit up until 1Q '07. D* is being wildly optimistic with "25 by the end of the year".


I was just curious and called D* to ask when Flint might get HD LiL's and the CSR said LATE 2007. So 4Q 2007. Take it with a grain of salt--it's a CSR, you know? But that's what she said.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Does any one know a new estimate on the NORFOLK, VA HD LOCALS? I don't see it on the new list so I'm guessing its delayed again. FIOS TV Is scheduled to launch on some time I jan 2007 and they should have all the hd locals, D* is falling behind in this market.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

dtv757 said:


> Does any one know a new estimate on the NORFOLK, VA HD LOCALS? I don't see it on the new list so I'm guessing its delayed again. FIOS TV Is scheduled to launch on some time I jan 2007 and they should have all the hd locals, D* is falling behind in this market.


*"LATE 2007" *

See my latest post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=748795#post748795


----------

